# Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?



## kepzky606 (25. August 2005)

Hi ich habe nun schon des öffteren auf meine Rollen Schnur gespult.
Hier und da gelingt es mir keinen Drall zu haben, dennoch kommt es vor das meine frisch aufgespulte Schnur bereits vor dem ersten Fischen verdrallt ist.

Ich hätte gern eine Lösung für die normale Stationärrolle sowie eine Mutlirolle. Ich habe gehört man soll da unterschieder beim Bespulen machen.

Vielen Dank
Erik


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. August 2005)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

@ kepzky606 

Moin !
Wenn ich monofile Schnur auf eine Stationnärrolle selbst aufspule, lege ich die neue Schnur immer in einen Eimer mit lauwarmen Wasser und spule sie direkt (nass) auf die Rolle.
Geht auch bei geflochtener.
Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit dem Drall

Bei Multiollen wüßte ich keinen Trick.
Aber jeder gute Gerätehändler macht das als SERVICE umsonst#6 , wenn Du dort die jeweilige Schnur gekauft hast.


----------



## forellenudo (25. August 2005)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Grundsätzlich lege ich die mit neuer Schnur aufgewickelte Spule über Nacht in Handwarmes Wasser,das hat den Vorteil das die Spannung aus der Schnur geht,die Spannung selber ensteht in der Fabrik wo die Schnur auf die Rollen gewickelt wird,sie wird dort ziemlich stramm aufgespult,ich weiß das deshalb da mein Kumpel in einer Kunstoff Firma arbeitet die auch Angelschnur für Norwegen,Dänemark und Schweden herstellt #6


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (25. August 2005)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Hmm, ich hab auch davon gehört, das man die aufgewickelte Spule in Wasser legen soll, aber zusätzlich sollte man da noch Seife mit ins Wasser machen.
Keine Ahnung obs stimmt#c#c#c


----------



## forellenudo (25. August 2005)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*



> Zitat Fräulein Rotauge:  aber zusätzlich sollte man da noch Seife mit ins Wasser machen.



Ich denke mal die meinen damit das man die Hände mit über Nacht einlegen sollte,damit sie schön geschmeidig bleiben #6


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (25. August 2005)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal die meinen damit das man die Hände mit über Nacht einlegen sollte,damit sie schön geschmeidig bleiben #6



:q:q:q|kopfkrat ja vielleicht


----------



## Pfandpirat (25. August 2005)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

genau so mach ich es auch!

ich kurbel die schnur auf die rolle, die sich in einem eimer wasser mit spülmittel befindet. 

klappt super


----------



## Uschi+Achim (26. August 2005)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Noch ein Tipp:

Die Schnur sollte stramm aufgewickelt werden und vor dem nächsten Angeln mindestens 3 Tage auf der Spule bleiben. 
So vermindert sich auch die Drallbildung.
Ich verwende beim Bespulen jetzt immer einen Schnurzähler (Tiefenmesser).
So weiß ich, wieviel Meter auf die Spule passen, und wieviel Schnur noch auf der Rolle sind.
Anschließend beschrifte ich die Spule (innen) mit einem wasserfesten Faserschreiber - mit Schnurdurchmesser, Schnurfassung und Datum. 

Viele Grüße + Petri Heil

Achim


----------



## uferklein (30. August 2005)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

spülmittel ins wasser ablassen? PFUI!!!!!!!
von dem trick mit dem warmen wasser hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nix gehört.
allerdings hatte ich auch erst einmal probleme mit einer schnur, und das war eine harte karpfenschnur!!!!!!????
ich zieh die schnur normalerweise immer durch den leitring und hebe sie noch zusätzlich fest, dann schau ich der spule zu wie sie durchs zimmer rollt.
ausserdem spul ich etwas zuviel drauf, und werfe dann mit einem 40g. blei 100 meter aus warte bis die ganze schnur auf dem wasser liegt und kurbel dann wieder mit der rechten hand als führung gleichmässig auf. probier einfach alles mit der gleichen schnur unter gleichen verhältnissen aus und merk dir alles ganz genau, hinterher kannst du hier warscheinlich jedem tipps geben wie er die schnur am besten aufspult.
viel erfolg.
mfG.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. September 2005)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Ich Spule immer so auf: Ich spanne einen Schraubenzieher fest in einen Schraubstock stecke die Spule fest auf den Schraubenzieher und Kurbele


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2005)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Ich weiß nicht, ob jemand noch so ein Ding hat oder selber gebaut hat, aber ein Schnurentdraller ist an sich eine feine Sache. 
Bootfahrer auf großen Seen sind stark im Vorteil, aber auch sonst geht eigentlich jede saubere Wasserfläche über 100m. 

Der Trick war ein Schwimmkörper mit Wirbel, der wieder eingezogen wird und einen Druck wie etwa ein Wobler erzeugt, wobei er sich aber frei und rund bewegen kann. Müßte man sich aus einigen Flaschenkorken oder besser einem Multi-Vitamin-Röhrchen und einem 3fach-Sbiro-Wirbel auch wunderbar selber einen bauen können.
Schnur auslegen und wieder ordentlich einholen. Ich hab das mit großen Posen schon improvisiert vom Boot gemacht, läßt sich aber bestimmt noch verbessern.  |wavey:


----------



## Mad-Angler (22. September 2005)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Wenn ich Schnurdrall habe, passiert beim fischen mit Spinner sehr oft|kopfkrat, dann  gehe ich an unseren Bach oder nen Fluss. Ich lasse die Schnur dann einfach von der Strömung wegtreiben (ohne Wirbel,also nix drann), bis die Rolle leer ist ,da hoff ich immer das ich nen Knoten an der Spule habe|kopfkrat,dann Kurbel ich die wieder auf, lasse die ein wenig durch die Finger gleiten wegen der Spannung und dann isses wieder gut.#6

grüssle  Mad-Angler

Das mit dem lauwarmen Wasser werde ich mal probieren beim neubespulen.


----------



## hwh4fish (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Ich lege die neuaufgespulte Schnur in heißes Wasser, damit sie sich der Spule anpasst. Wenn dann nach einiger Zeit dorch Drall durch Spinnfischen etc. auftritt, Schnur auf einer Wiese auslegen und dann einrollen, durch das Gras entdrallt sich die Schnur.
Gruß hwh4fish


----------



## nikmark (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Nikmark


----------



## Seelachsfänger (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

da kann ich nikmark nur zustimmen


----------



## hsobolewski (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Mal zum bespulen einer Multirolle.
Die aller meisten haben ja ihr Bastelecke genau so wie ich. Und dort steht auch unteranderem eine Halterung für eine Bohrmaschine das man sie waagrecht aufstellen kann. Nun spanne ich die Bohrmaschine dort rein und ins Bohrfutter kommt eine 8er Gewindestange ca 20cm. Darauf kann man ganz einfach die Großspule aufspannen. Nun wird die Multirolle auf ein Handteil mit min. einem Ring angebracht. Schnur durch den ersten Ring und los gehts. Die Schnur wird hierbei gegen den Wiederstand des Getriebes der Bohrmaschine aufgespult und ist sehr stramm. Damit spart man sich das dauernde strammhalten mit den Fingern und klappt noch wesendlich besser.


----------



## Mr. Pink (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

kann auch nur den gerätehändler als kostenlosen service nennen, und wenn er es versaut, muss er die konsequenzen tragen ...


----------



## Belly-Boot Freak (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Nikmark


 
Damit bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden. 

Wenn die Spule auf beiden seiten rund ist trifft dein erstes Bild zu.
ABER wenn die Spule auf einer Seite eckig ist muss man die Schnur so wie auf dem zweiten "falschen" Bild aufspulen, sonst gibts Drall.

MFG


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*



> Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?



Gar nicht, zumindestens nicht bei Stationärrollen (dito Kapselrollen). Durch die 90 Grad umwinkelung am Schnurlaufröllchen entsteht immer Drall. Man kann sich nur aussuchen, ob er auf der Spule wirksam ist, oder erst beim Auswerfen.

Bei der von Nikmark empfohlenen Version ist der Drall auf der Spule und beim Auswurf entdrallt die sich. Insbesondere Empfehlenswert bei dünnen schnüren oder Schnüren, die man öfter mal einkürzt oder Wechselt. Aber auch bei Normalverwendung gut. Aber nicht, wenn man schnüre Jahrelang nutzt, die nehmen dann die Verdrallte Form auf der Spule an, das gibt die bekannten Kringelige Schnur an der Wasseroberfläche beim Posenfischen.

Beim schnurabzug seitlich über die Verkaufsspulenkante verdreht sich die schnur beim abspulen pro umdrehung 1x Die Stationärrolle macht beim Aufspulen dasselbe. (Kann man mit einer flaches-Geschenkband-Spule gut nachvollziehen) wenn beide dieselbe Wickelrichtung haben hebt sich das gegenseitig etwas auf. Bei gleichen Spulendurchmessern auch völlig, aber das wirds in der Praxis kaum geben. Das ist also ein ziemliches Glücksspiel.

Besser sind da die Händler-Parallelspulgeräte, wo Schnurspule und Verkaufsspule eingespannt werden und dann beide drehen beim Spulvorgang. Damit erzielt man im Endeffekt das, was beim "seitlich über die Spulenkante abziehen" herauskommen soll, aber nicht tut.
Dann hat man keinen Drall auf der Spule, der entsteht erst beim Auswerfen und zieht sich mit der Zeit raus, so dass er Halb auf der Spule und Halb bei Ausgeworfener Schnur auftritt. 
Diese Methoden sind brauchbar, wenn die Schnur sehr lange Gefischt wird, also insbesondere bei seltener Genutzten Schnüren. Bei den heutigen Schnurpreisen ist es aber kaum noch üblich, Schnur über Jahre zu Fischen.

Das Einlegen in Wasser bewirkt nur eine Weichmachung und Streckung der Schnur. Einziger Erfolg davon ist, dass Kunstoffspulen beim anschliessenden Trocknen und zusammenziehen der schnur gerne mal gesprengt werden, die Schnur Knallhart auf der Spule liegt, die Unteren Lagen quetscht und den Drall beim Aufspulen sofort beim Trocknen annimmt. Durch das Weichmachen merkt man das aber beim Aufspulen nicht so.

Am Besten spult man die schnur Trocken mit exakt definierter Spannung auf, wie sie auch auf die Verkaufsspulen kommt. Und zwar von der drehenden Verkaufsspule. Das ist der ideale Kompromiss zwischen lagerbarkeit und fester sauberer Schnurlage ohne einschneiden.
Ausserdem sollte schnur auf der Spule erstmal ne Woche lagern, bevor man sie fischt.

Wenn die Schnur aber zu sehr verdrallt ist beim Fischen, empfiehlt sich die zu wechseln! Entdrallen lohnt sich bei Monoschnüren kaum.
Und wenn die Schnur das sehr schnell nach dem Kauf macht, empfiehlt es sich auch mal den Händler oder die Schnurmarke zu wechseln, denn dann wurde einem übelster Mist angedreht.
Noch ein Grund sind auch sehr Durchmesserkleine Rollenspulen. Imo gehören Stationärrollen deren Abwurfkantendurchmesser kleiner als 45mm ist schlicht beim Händler gelassen, wenn nicht gar verboten.

Multis (ebenso Achsrollen, Fliegenrollen) werden immer von der Drehenden Verkaufsspule aufgespult. Ansonsten kann man da nicht so viel verkehrt machen - Abgesehen von zu festen oder zu losem Aufspulen. Motto: lieber zu fest als zu locker, weil zu Locker lässt sich nicht werfen. Und nicht bis zum Rand vollspulen, 2mm Abstand sollten mindestens sein.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Belly-Boot Freak (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

@Geraetefetischist

|good: Besser hätte es wohl keiner ausdrücken können.

MFG


----------



## Newb (16. November 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Also mir hat mal ein Verkäufer gesagt, dass sie die geflochtene Schnur zu Dritt aufspulen (2 halten, einer kurbelt). Somit wäre gewährleistet, dass bei ganz großen Kalibern die Schnur sich nicht "eindrückt", soll heißen auf der Spule nach unten durchdrückt und somit nicht weiter aufgespult bzw. abgespult werden kann. 
Eigentlich ist der Verkäufer recht zuverlässig mit seinen Angaben (bisher jedenfalls). Hat jemand Ahnung, ob das so stimmt?


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. November 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Dieses Teil kann man drehen wie man will. 

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/media/00359278001134681619.jpg


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. November 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Die Monoschnüre von D.A.M. müssen über den Spulenrand abgespult werden - steht sogar auf den Spulen so drauf.


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Immer aktuell....Aufspulen ohne Schnurdrall...

Ich halt mich da an WAKU (STROFT):

(Quelle: http://www.waku-angelsport.de/preisliste_waku_2004.pdf  -auf der Seite ganz unten)


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

sorry nikmark und Seelachsfänger, da muss ich lauthals lachen.

wie wäre denn der ideale zusatnd der schnur auf der Rolle? doch wohl so, als könnte man die Spule der Rolle durch die SChnurspule einfach ersetzen. und was passiert dann beim auswerfen? natürlich genau das, was bei der grafik durchgestrichen ist !!!
diese bildchen ergeben nur dann ein kleines bischen Sinn, wenn es sich um eine multi handelt. denn durt liegt die spule so wie in der linken grafik.

und wenn ich an einem tag spinnfischen 1000 mal die schnur "über den Spulenrand" abgezogen habe (beim werfen), spielt es gar keine rolle mehr, ob ich sie beim aufspulen einmal mehr über den rand der verkaufsspule gezogen habe.


----------



## interloper (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

@Modrskerl

 Aber wird denn die Schnur beim wiederaufspulen nach dem Werfen nicht in entgegengesetzter Richtung wieder entdrallt?#c


MfG


----------



## kueken (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Wie soll man sich das mit den 2en die halten und einer der kurbelt vorstellen? wer hält was?

grüße


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*



Newb schrieb:


> Also mir hat mal ein Verkäufer gesagt, dass sie die geflochtene Schnur zu Dritt aufspulen (2 halten, einer kurbelt). Somit wäre gewährleistet, dass bei ganz großen Kalibern die Schnur sich nicht "eindrückt", soll heißen auf der Spule nach unten durchdrückt und somit nicht weiter aufgespult bzw. abgespult werden kann.
> Eigentlich ist der Verkäufer recht zuverlässig mit seinen Angaben (bisher jedenfalls). Hat jemand Ahnung, ob das so stimmt?


 
Befindet sich der Händler in Ostfriesland? Brauchen die zum Wechseln einer Glühbirne vieleicht 5 Leute? :q


----------



## grasi (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Ich habe mir für die Multis auch was einfallen lassen. Völlig einfach. 8er Gewindestange durch die Wand des Werkzeugschrankes gebohrt und an der Wand mit Muttenr und Scheiben befestigt. Die 1000m Spule mit konischen Muttern die in den Spulenkern gehen straff angezogen und gekonternt, (so straff wie ich es gern hätte) und dann auf die Multi gespult. Per Hand versteht sich, sozusagen zum Warmmachen für das 250 bis 300m fischen. Schnur total fest auf der Spule.#6 

Gruß Grasi


----------



## Another_Sky (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mir hier diesen Tröt mal durchgelesen und bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass ich genauso klug wie vorher bin #c 

In den nächsten Tagen muss ich diverse Rollen bespulen. Bei Askari in Langenfeld sagte man mir, selber aufspulen würde zwar länger dauern aber es wäre besser, da angeblich jede Rolle individuell die Schnur aufnimmt.

Ok, so far so good. Also suche ich nun nach einer praktikablen Lösung, wie ich die Schnur auf die Spulen bekommen. Es gibt hier in diesem Tröt einige Tips. Aber halt einige verschiedene. Ich als Greenhorn kann nun nicht sagen, welche davon an besten ist. ;+ 

Könntet ihr mir hier evtl. nochmal weiterhelfen?

Vielen dank im Voraus!  #h


----------



## CaGListRo (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Also ich mache das immer so, dass ich mir die Spule auf einen Routenhalter ziehe und mir das ganze dann immer in die Kniebeugen klemme. Das ganze dann über eine "starke" bzw."starre" Rute aufspulen. Mit den Knien kann man dann die Spannung der Schnur beeinflussen.


----------



## Another_Sky (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Nun, ich habe jetzt mal einen Versuch gestartet.

Schnur in einen Eimer mit warmen Wasser, Rolle auf Angel und dann Schnur aufgerollt. Dabei habe ich die Schnur zwischen Finger und Rute laufen lassen, um etwas Druck auszüben. Die Schnur sollte ja nicht so schlaf auf der Spule hängen.

Ob es was geworden ist, das wird sich bei den ersten Würfen zeigen...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

hallo,
ich habe gelesen, mann sollte die schnur beim aufspulen durch die seiten einse buches ziehen --- so sollte die drallbildung vermieden werden (ich habe es aber noch nicht ausprobiert - aber ein versuch wäre es allemal mal wert)





_______________
mfg Stefan


----------



## dubidant (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

ja das mit den büchern hab ich auch gehört! hab aber angst wegen der reibung, nicht das die schnur durchbrennt oder beschädigt wird!


----------



## mycel (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Hallo es sind ja richtig interessante postings hier drinnen.
@.50-BMG und dubidant, man braucht keine angst haben wegen reibung oder verbrennung der schnur,sie soll ja nicht wie schumi auf der rennbann aufgespult werden.
ich mach das jedes mal mit dem buch,habe da nen schönen 600 seiten roman und ich muß sagen ich habe bei monofiler schnur sehr selten verdrallung beim werfen. es funktionirt 1000%ig.

bei geflochtener schnur ist der tip mit drei leuten genau der richtige 2 halten fest und einer kurbelt.

see you again


----------



## minne6 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*

Ich persöhnlich habe von der Methode mit dem warmen Wasser nie was gehört. Allerdings hört es sich recht gut an.

Wenn ich meine Spulen bespule, dann mach ich das so, dass die Rolle an die Rute Kommt, die schnur durch einen Führungsring und die Rolle mit der Schnur kommt zwische meinen Füßen. ^^ Hört sich lustig an, geht aber wie gift ! Ich halte also die Schnurolle mit den Beiden großen Ottos fest. Dafür eignet sich super das Loch, welches sich bei den meisten rollen in der Mitte befindet. Beim Aufdrehen kann man dann auch den Druck mit den Füßen varieren, wie straff dei Schnur aufgespult werden soll. 

Natürlich fällt die Schnurolle auch mal aus der menschlichen Halterung, aber wenn man den "Dreh" raus hat, geht das richtig schnell. So vermeide ich den Schnurdrall und die Schnur wird nicht zu locker aufgespult. 

Noch ein kleiner Tipp. Wenn ihr das nachmacht, verklagt mich bitte nicht auf Brandwunden an den Zähen! Wenns heiß wird dann habt ihr zu schnell eingedreht.;-)

Wäre toll wenn jemand der dies nachmacht mal seine Meinung mitteilt.


----------



## Mighty Iris (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schnur aufspulen, aber wie geht es ohne Drall?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Ich Spule immer so auf: Ich spanne einen Schraubenzieher fest in einen Schraubstock stecke die Spule fest auf den Schraubenzieher und Kurbele



#hJa, dass ist doch eine gute Idee!! Danke für den Tipp. Lg


----------

